# Solved: something on my pc is blocking a website I visit often



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, new guy here. Not real computer savvy either. I've visited a gov website www.blm.gov dozens of times. I click on the LR2000 link and it used to open. Now doesn't. The requirements are Have TLS 1.0 enabled, let their popups come through or popup blocker disabled, IE6 or higher, and enable scripting. I have all their requirements met, but the link will not open anymore. I don't get any error message, just the little spinning "keep your shirt on" thing.
I can get it on my phone. I called the BLM and talked to them, but no help. The problem seems to be with my pc blocking the link from opening. I use Windows 7 and IE 10. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance
venturewest Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2045 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 135M, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 76183 MB, Free - 50423 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc.,
Antivirus: Bitdefender Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I use Windows 7 and IE 10


You're using an old version of Internet Explorer.

Upgrade it to *IE 11*.



> Hard Drives: C: Total - 76183 MB, Free - 50423 MB
> Motherboard: Dell Inc.


You appear to have an older Dell desktop with a 80 GB hard drive.

What model name and model number is it?

What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on it?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

I downloaded IE 11 successfully, restarted computer but it didn't help. I have used the LR2000 on the blm site no less than 100 times. Everything was fine until a few weeks ago. I ran a full system scan, and no problems. It's a dell D630 and the service tag is 854BMD1. I don't play video games or any of that. I read some news, weather, and do research on the blm website. I bought a super wow it's got everything laptop last year, but it had windows 8 and I did not like it at all! For what I do, this computer is good enough. 
Thanks for your effort though. Hooah! venturewest


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Tried it on any other browser?


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

I tried firefox , but still couldn't get the LR2000 popup to open after I clicked it.
Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Where is that link? The lr2000?


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

If you go to the blm site, click on the information center, then land records, then the lr2000 link. thanks,


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Works here. Got new reports etc. It did ask for ssl cinfirmation though.


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

I can get it on my phone, but can't get it anymore on my computer. Been there before many times. 
thanks Valis for trying


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open the main Bitdefender interface and go to *Settings* (upper right corner)
 From there, click on *Privacy Control*
 Select the *Antiphising* tab
 Switch *Scan SSL *to *OFF*.

 Close the Bitdefender interface and try your site again.


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

Tried It, but still a no go.
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What if you disable *Antiphising*?


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

That didn't do anything either. I've turned off pop up blocker too. This is crazy, but thanks for trying
Phantom010.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try disabling Bitdefender for that site only.


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

The blm site is on what Bitdefender calls a whitelist. It lets them pass through without all the security measures. Could the TLS 1.0 be doing anything to prevent the LR2000 pop up from opening?
Thanks again


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was only suggesting Bitdefender might have something else blocking that page. Disabling it completely would at least rule out Bitdefender.

One other thing:

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Under Proxy server, uncheck (if checked) the "Use a proxy server for your LAN......." box and click OK.


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

I turned everything on Bitdefender privacy settings off. Still no go. I checked what you suggested on internet options>connections. Use a proxy server was unchecked. The only thing checked was Automatically detect settings. ugh Thanks for your input, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

One more thing to test.

Copy/paste http://www.blm.gov/lr2000/index.htm into the following Web proxy:

http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

Can you get in?


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

That worked. It opened on that proxy server. 
Thank you for helping.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are your phone and computer on the same network?


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

No. I don't use a land line phone. My computer and tv are on ATT Uverse wireless. 
Thanks Phantom010


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What I meant is that your smartphone and your computer are connected to the same wifi network (router)?


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry, No my phone is not connected to anything else. The computer and phone don't share anything. TV and computer do.
Thanks


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey thanks flavallee. I'll try that.
I appreciate it.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I don't see any need to get MGA in this case. There doesn't appear to be any suggestion that there might be any problems with a pirated OS that would be causing your problems 
Please ignore the suggestion to run it in last post, which has now been removed


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

OK, thank you Derek. I don't know if this is worth mentioning... I right clicked the LR2000 link on the page I use and then clicked inspect element. Under DOM Explorer it said Diagnostic: Exception in window.onload:Error: An error has occurred JSPlugin.3005
I thought I would just put that out there. Thanks much to everyone trying to help
venturewest


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

venturewest said:


> I tried firefox , but still couldn't get the LR2000 popup to open after I clicked it.
> Thanks for the idea though.


By pop-up, do you mean the following page, or the pop-up that's supposed to come up once the page opens?










In Firefox and IE, I can get that page to open, but even with the pop-up blocker and Adblock Plus disabled, I still can't see the pop-up on the page. I can see it appearing for half a second only.


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

I used to click the LR2000 link and a small window would open. I would expand it and run reports. That page you have displayed is a tutorial page or something. I started at blm.gov, then typed in New Mexico in the search bar, when that opened, click the information center, under that go to> land records, then click the LR2000 link .It would open the correct way. The New Mexico blm page is saved to my favorites. I always started from there. Thanks again


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The small window does not stay open for more than half a second. Seems you're not alone... Maybe something has changed?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is this the page where you click on the LR2000 link?


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

Right. If you are on that page in the picture, It's a tutorial page I think. That's not the page that you can run reports from. On my phone I can get it at www.blm.gov/lr2000/ That's the real page.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

venturewest said:


> Right. If you are on that page in the picture, It's a tutorial page I think. That's not the page that you can run reports from. On my phone I can get it at www.blm.gov/lr2000/ That's the real page.


When clicking on your link, I get this:










*Is this what you get on your computer?*


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, that page you pictured in your last post is the one I use to start. It opens to the lr2000 page that will let you run reports. 
Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

venturewest said:


> Yes, that page you pictured in your last post is the one I use to start. It opens to the lr2000 page that will let you run reports.
> Thanks


And now, it's all you get on your computer?


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

All I get now is the new mexico blm page. If I click the lr2000 link, I get the spinning circle (wait) icon. I've waited for 1/2 an hour before. It used to open the lr2000 main page instantly.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, that's what I thought in the beginning, but I wasn't sure anymore.

Seems you can get in OK with the Web proxy though. It's like your IP address is somehow blocked at that level, but why not before that... 

When you spoke to them over the phone, did they check something on their end? What did they check, or have you check?

Perhaps you should contact them again, and tell them you can get there with a proxy.


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

When I contacted them, a woman told me it must be my computer. She said their end was working fine. I'll send a email to their IT and see if they tell me anything different.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your IP address might be blocked by their server firewall or something.


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok thanks, I'll mention that specifically when I contact them. 
BTW did you see my post # 26. I got an error message, but I don't know if it's relevant.
Thanks phantom. I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

venturewest said:


> BTW did you see my post # 26. I got an error message, but I don't know if it's relevant.
> Thanks phantom. I really appreciate all your help.


Yes, I read it, but I can't help you with that, sorry.


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

ok thanks. take care


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

Everything is working 100% this evening. Thanks to everyone that tried to help.
Big hooah to phantom010!
venturewest Airborne All The Way!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

So, what was the cause?


----------



## venturewest (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know, I was going to email them and ask if my IP address was being blocked by their server firewall like you suggested. I checked it just out of habit and it works. I ran a few geo reports to make sure and it is working perfect.
Thanks for everything. You were a great help.
Take care


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I guess we'll never know. One of life's many mysteries! 

Glad it's now working!


----------

